# Wonhwa-do, any info?



## Pyros (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone can tell me about wonhwado or give a link to a site that would really tell about it's lineage, style and stuff?


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pyros _
> *Anyone can tell me about wonhwado or give a link to a site that would really tell about it's lineage, style and stuff? *



Here are some links on Won Hwa Do which is backed by Rev. Sun Myung Moon and the Unification Church.  

*About Won Hwa Do:*
http://www.ettl.co.at/uc/french/misc/wowado.html

This is one of Moon's sites...
http://www.ffwpu.org.uk/index.php?area=youth&art=wonhwado

Doesn't seem too bad.  Please continue on...

*About Rev. Sun Myung Moon*
http://www.freedomofmind.com/groups/moonies/moonies.htm

http://www.rickross.com/groups/moonie.html

take care  :asian:


----------



## Pyros (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks, you're very helpful!


----------



## Humble artist (Feb 21, 2003)

I assume they arrange won hwa do courses in Finland.
I wonder if you have/can check(ed) them out?


----------



## shadowdragon (Apr 12, 2003)

I know about these links in Finland:

http://www.kuusankoski.fi/budoseura/index.htm

http://koti.mbnet.fi/jreponen/whd/

http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/oma/wonhwado/


----------



## Becca (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey!

I'm Becca and I practice WonHwaDo in Ireland for nearly 7 years now. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have on the Art.

Is there anything in particular you would like to hear about????


----------

